# Where does your fish come from?



## rmtt (Aug 3, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/bloomberg/20070802/pl_bloomberg/artnxigwpyoc

Most of the fish in my area supermarkets are "farm raised" in China.


----------



## bader (Aug 9, 2007)

morocco!


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, I used to do work for a HUGE corporation's meat dept. and I can tell you that the fish came from all over the world pretty much.  Just ask at your local market you get fish from...Tell them to check on the box that it came out of.


----------



## oldfella (Aug 9, 2007)

98% of the time I get locally caught fish. Other wise it still comes from good old OZ the rest of the time. We are pretty lucky that we have some great fishing all aroung the continent.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 16, 2007)

theres a local market by me who get fresh fish from body of water near by.


----------

